
VR timeout room for kids - andrewfromx
I think I&#x27;ve asked about this before, but this is such a good idea. Some hackers must be doing this. Place your kid in a VR timeout room. A 10x10 room with a lock. Yes the kid is locked in the room. But he&#x2F;she gets a two hour ride in the park, or educational talk about healthy food, point is parent can leave and monitor kid from phone.
======
bad_alloc
Sorry to throw rocks at your idea, but you apparently haven't experienced an
angry kid: I would not hand them a 800$ - 1000$ device while they're throwing
a tantrum. ;)

~~~
andrewfromx
no man picture a "padded room" and a helmet like
[http://www.daqri.com](http://www.daqri.com) We can make it safe and
indestructible and it's the future of babysitting. VR babysitting is a trilion
dollar industry.

